# Il Bayern Monaco acquista Renato Sanches per 35M.



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Bayern Monaco ha comunicato di aver acquistato dal Benfica il centrocampista classe '97 Renato Sanches. Costo dell'operazione: 35M di euro.


----------



## robs91 (10 Maggio 2016)

Bel colpo.


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2016)

Questo significa aver soldi. Cioè poter comprare ragazzini a cifre alte per tenerli in panchina.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Bayern Monaco ha comunicato di aver acquistato dal Benfica il centrocampista classe '97 Renato Sanches. Costo dell'operazione: 35M di euro.



*Come confermato dal Benfica,oltre ai 35 milioni ci sono anche bonus che ammontano ad una cifra massima di 45 milioni. Renato Sanches rischia di diventare l'acquisto più costoso di sempre del Bayern,superando di gran lunga Javi Martinez.*


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2016)

Hanno ufficializzato anche Hummels. Mamma mia. Questo è fare mercato.


----------



## martinmilan (10 Maggio 2016)

Hummels e sanches ufficiali....follia...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Maggio 2016)

Quando hai una squadra forte puoi permetterti di spendere tanto per un puntello e per una promessa.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Maggio 2016)

Facciamo 2 conti:

Rinnovo Montolider: 18 mln

Rodrigo Ely: 8 mln

Luiz Adriano: 14 mln

Totale: 40 mln.....

Costo Renato Sanches: 35 mln.......


----------



## prebozzio (10 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Facciamo 2 conti:
> 
> Rinnovo Montolider: 18 mln
> 
> ...


Dimentichi però che al Milan non sarebbe venuto manco sotto tortura 

Uno dei problemi maggiori oggi è questo: anche quando abbiamo soldi, i grandi giocatori (comprensibilmente) non ne vogliono sapere di venire al Milan. Siamo stati rifiutati da Jackson Martinez e da Kondogbia in estate, non proprio Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi..


----------



## mandraghe (10 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Dimentichi però che al Milan non sarebbe venuto manco sotto tortura
> 
> Uno dei problemi maggiori oggi è questo: anche quando abbiamo soldi, i grandi giocatori (comprensibilmente) non ne vogliono sapere di venire al Milan. Siamo stati rifiutati da Jackson Martinez e da Kondogbia in estate, non proprio Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi..



Ovviamente il mio è solo un ragionamento aritmetico, che non considera altri fattori. 

Volevo soltanto sottolineare la gestione "oculata" fatta da Galliani (e figurati come peggiorerebbe il giudizio sul Condor se consideriamo pure i 20 mln per Bertolacci.....)


----------



## prebozzio (10 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ovviamente il mio è solo un ragionamento aritmetico, che non considera altri fattori.
> 
> Volevo soltanto sottolineare la gestione "oculata" fatta da Galliani (e figurati come peggiorerebbe il giudizio sul Condor se consideriamo pure i 20 mln per Bertolacci.....)


Ci mancherebbe... la penso esattamente come te! Con il solo nuovo contratto a Montolivo ci compravamo Sensi, per dire. Volevo solo aggiungere un ulteriore lamento


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Bayern Monaco ha comunicato di aver acquistato dal Benfica il centrocampista classe '97 Renato Sanches. Costo dell'operazione: 35M di euro.





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Come confermato dal Benfica,oltre ai 35 milioni ci sono anche bonus che ammontano ad una cifra massima di 45 milioni. Renato Sanches rischia di diventare l'acquisto più costoso di sempre del Bayern,superando di gran lunga Javi Martinez.*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Hanno ufficializzato anche Hummels. Mamma mia. Questo è fare mercato.



Beati loro. E nel frattempo noi andiamo a raccattare i giocatori in prestito gratuito (Kovacic)...


----------



## Dell'erba (10 Maggio 2016)

Hummels è un buon difensore, nulla più.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Maggio 2016)

Ma non doveva andare allo iunaitid?


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Hummels è un buon difensore, nulla più.



Insomma, difensore centrale titolare dei campioni del mondo...


----------



## 666psycho (10 Maggio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Hummels è un buon difensore, nulla più.




mi piacerebbe aver "un buon difensore"...


----------



## Dell'erba (10 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Insomma, difensore centrale titolare dei campioni del mondo...



Vabè anche Fabio Grosso era titolare 

Intendo dire che è chiaramente un ottimo acquisto, però non è un fenomeno, anche se ha delle ottime doti tecniche come "regista arretrato".


----------



## Heaven (10 Maggio 2016)

Comunque ho letto che Sanches è costato 35mln "di base" + possibili bonus fino a 45mln.

Quindi potrebbe arrivare a costare fino ad 80mln, per un 18enne.. Assurdo


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto che Sanches è costato 35mln "di base" + possibili bonus fino a 45mln.
> 
> Quindi potrebbe arrivare a costare fino ad 80mln, per un 18enne.. Assurdo



Sì, ma anche Martial era stato 50+30. Comunque alcuni bonus sono assurdi, tipo il pallone d'oro o cose così.


----------



## Jino (10 Maggio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Hummels è un buon difensore, nulla più.



Pensa a cosa sono diventati nel calcio moderno i centrali di difesa, fai mente locale su chi sono attualmente i migliori centrali del mondo, non è difficile arrivare alla conclusione che è sicuramente tre i dieci migliori centrali al mondo. Oltretutto va ad allungare il blocco tedesco, quindi di gente che si conosce a meraviglia. Questo per molte ragioni è un ottimo acquisto.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Maggio 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto che Sanches è costato 35mln "di base" + possibili bonus fino a 45mln.
> 
> Quindi potrebbe arrivare a costare fino ad 80mln, per un 18enne.. Assurdo



ma non sono 35mil. + 10 di bonus? che fanno 45... mi sembra tanto 45 mil. di bonus..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Maggio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma non sono 35mil. + 10 di bonus? che fanno 45... mi sembra tanto 45 mil. di bonus..



Infatti sono massimo 45.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Infatti sono massimo 45.



No, sportmediaset diceva 35+45. Certo non è proprio affidabile, però su sky non ci sono le cifre nella notizia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No, sportmediaset diceva 35+45. Certo non è proprio affidabile, però su sky non ci sono le cifre nella notizia.



45 è Hummels


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Facciamo 2 conti:
> 
> Rinnovo Montolider: 18 mln
> 
> ...



Noi non abbiamo la fiscalità tedesca... ... Montolivo e un bravissimo ragazzo.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 45 è Hummels



No, vai sul sito ufficiale del Benfica. E' scritto chiaramente.


----------



## Dell'erba (13 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> No, sportmediaset diceva 35+45. Certo non è proprio affidabile, però su sky non ci sono le cifre nella notizia.



È 35+45, sta pure nel comunicato del benfica


----------

